# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  БТР-80, Звезда, 1:35, конверсия

## Марат

Последний раз я беру в руки модель БТР-80 от "Звезды". И не взял бы, кабы не просьба молодого моделиста, для которого эта модель и делается.
Модель не является копией, а лишь отдалённо напоминает прототип. Несоответствие во всём: в размерах, архитектуре и деталях. Не соблюдены пропорции, отчего теряется образ прототипа...
 К чему это я? К тому, что любая модель БТР-80, созданная на основе пластика "Звезды", не может считаться копией известной машины. И представленная здесь работа  тоже не копия, а лишь фантазия на тему...
Исходя из всего этого, а также учитывая пожелания начинающего моделиста, я не буду менять корпус модели, а лишь заполню внутренние объёмы деталями.
И так, с Вашего позволения, начинаем...
Ходовая склеена по инструкции

----------


## Марат

Добавлены от себя некоторые внешние элементы подвески, сделан сварной шов впереди и закрыты шпаклёвкой ненужные отверстия. Загрунтовано серебрянкой.

----------


## Марат

То, что на модели обозначает туннели обратного хода, не входит не в какие ворота... Пришлось слегка доработать.

----------


## Марат

Слегка доработана кормовая часть, после чего она была смонтирована с нижней ванной.

----------


## Марат

Из клавиатурного пластика установлена перегородка,  а с помощью пластика от упаковок CD-дисков и доширака - создан рельеф перегородки моторного отделения и аккумуляторного отсека.

----------


## Марат

Загрунтованы моторное отделение и перегородка.

----------


## Марат

А теперь, как и было обещано молодому моделисту, приступаем к деталировке моторного отделения. Из клавиатурного пластика, литника и тянутого литника делаем "двигатель."

----------


## Марат

Из эпоксилина сделана имитация крышки цилиндра и для быстроты "отпочкована" смолой в пластилиновых формах.

----------


## Марат

Установил видимую деталь: поперечный элемент рамы. Изготовил турбины.

----------


## Марат

Моторное отделение ещё не закончено. Пока выглядит так...

----------


## Марат

Деталировка продолжается. Я не буду никого, уважаемые коллеги, смущать нижней частью двигателя, поэтому остальные этапы деталировки буду фотать при наложенной верхней частью.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, как всегда поражает умение творить из подручных материалов и внимание к деталям!
Есть чему поучиться. В том числе и скорости изготовления моделей =)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей. Приятно тебя видеть.

----------


## Марат

Деталировку по левому борту закончил.

----------


## Марат

Пришлось ещё доработать левую часть моторного отделения. Затем возьмусь за правую, потом деталирую сам двигатель, установлю его и поставлю позади радиатор. Только после этого - аккумуляторный отсек и далее - боевое отделение.

----------


## Марат

В моделизме, как в Жизни: любую большую проблему можно решить, разбив её на маленькие проблемки, а уж если эти проблемки Вы умудритесь поделить на пробемуськи, то большая проблема уже не кажется такой большой. Любая деталь состоит из геометрических фигур, сделав их отдельно и соединив - получим готовый продукт.
Изготовлена и покрашена очередная деталь правого борта

----------


## Марат

Теперь дорабатываю деталь фольгой.

----------


## Марат

Деталь установлена.

----------


## Марат

Вот очередная деталь. Пошаговое её изготовление по ссылке   http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_30011.html
Если убрать время на фотографирование и интернет - деталь можно сделать за 30-45 минут. При макросъёмке видны косячки, но в нормальном формате деталька среднего уровня, жить можно.

----------


## Марат

Деталь на месте

----------


## Марат

Закончил деталировку правого борта и приступаю к самому двигателю.

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем деталировку двигателя.

----------


## Марат

Наращиваем

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем

----------


## Марат

Установили топливные магистрали.

----------


## Марат

На сегодня заканчиваю. Вот, что пока получается.

----------


## Марат

Сегодня у товарища-моделиста День Варенья и мне пора идти. Поэтому сделано немного, успел установить немного магистралей.

----------


## Марат

Моторный отсек и двигатель почти готовы. Приклеил движок на место эпоксидкой. Осталось доработать переднюю часть и имитировать радиатор за двигателем.

----------


## Марат

Ак. отсек подготовлен под установку батарей.

----------


## Марат

Из кусочков пластика сделаны заготовки батарей и проведена разметка по месту.

----------


## Марат

Из тянутого литника имитируем рельеф батарей.

----------


## Марат

Батареи покрашены. Осталось поставить клемы, не перепутать "плюс" и "минус" при соединении и немного застарить, пройтись сухой кистью.

----------


## Марат

Моторное отделение закончено. Теперь надо добить аккумуляторный отсек и приступить к боевому и десантному отделениям.

----------


## Марат

Вот и нашлось время для продолжения работ. Установил на батареи ручки.

----------


## Марат

Отсек готов

----------


## Марат

Черновая работа в полном разгаре. В ход идут доширак и пластик от упаковок CD-дисков. Архитектура внутренней части корпуса также неправильная.

----------


## Марат

Наращиваем архитектуру отделения. Затем обработка, грунтовка и покрас.

----------


## Марат

Закончил основу и чуть дунул серебрянкой для выявления косяков.

----------


## Марат

Задул грунтом. Есть косяки, но убиваться не буду, т.к. почти всё закроется.

----------


## Марат

Подготовил корпус и отдельные детали под покрас.

----------


## Марат

На сегодня всё. Основной цвет наложен, завтра работа с деталировкой.

----------


## Марат

Работа по отделке н/части корпуса невозможна без "крышки", поэтому сразу подготавливаю её к использованию: срезал лишнее и зашпаклевал ненужное.

----------


## Марат

Не обременяя себя лишней работой - задул внутреннюю часть верха корпуса.

----------


## Александр II

Титанический труд, с интересом слежу!

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Александр. Но скажу по секрету, пока никто не слышит... Ничего титанического... Прикалываюсь я на этой модели. А серьёзный запил будет на самоделке.

----------


## Марат

Установил остекление.

----------


## Марат

Достал свою старую форму для заливки сидений и заполнил смолой.

----------


## Марат

Вот, только из формы и ещё не обработанные детали сидений.

----------


## Марат

Пока у меня проблемы с фотиком, попросил у сослуживца. Сиденья покрашены.

----------


## Марат

Переделал спинки сидений, собрал до кучи и сейчас примериваю как установить.

----------


## Марат

Установил сидения десантного отделения.

----------


## Марат

Добавлено ещё немного. Правда это будет почти не видно.

----------


## Марат

Со всевозможными ящиками приходиться импровизировать.

----------


## Марат

Закончил деталировать левый борт, постоянно проверяя через люки верхней части корпуса - что будет видно после монтажа.

----------


## Марат

Видно будет немногое.

----------


## Марат

Правый борт

----------


## Марат

Теперь передняя панель с приборкой и детали управления.

----------


## Марат

Дорабатываем переднюю панель, осталась проводка и мелочи. Потом триплексы.

----------


## Марат

Передняя панель готова.

----------


## Марат

Триплексы установлены.

----------


## Марат

Каждый триплекс состоит из двух стекол: вертикального и под углом.

----------


## Owl

Марат, я не перестаю поражаться.. Не удивлюсь, если и двигатель будет работать. Причём на солярке.. )) У Вас получится, не сомневаюсь.. ))

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, я попробую завести движок по окончании проекта :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Закончил переднюю часть. Немного ещё покопаюсь внутри и закрою корпус

----------


## Марат

Внутренние работы закончены. Корпус склеен и ждёт обработки швов. На завершающем этапе поставлю пару-тройку яшиков с приборами в десантное отделение и сделаю офицерскую сумку для антуража.

----------


## Марат

Модель зашкурена и бережно помыта. Теперь работаем с внешней частью корпуса. По традиции - начну с кормы.

----------


## Марат

Итак, корма... Доработал загиб на детали с помощью доширака. Сейчас доработаю вторую. Клеить данные детали буду после общей покраски.

----------


## Марат

Так это будет выглядеть

----------


## Марат

Корма к покраске готова. Теперь за левый борт.

----------


## Марат

Внутренняя часть сделана. Внешюю дорабатывать сильно не буду, поэтому повествование окончено. Буду выкладывать фото готовых узлов.

----------


## Марат

Доработка дверей

----------


## Марат

Обозначил резиновый уплотнитель маслом.

----------


## Марат

Доработка аппарелей и окончательная отделка внутренних сторон дверей и аппарелей

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, очень круто получается!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей.

----------


## Марат

Примеряем по месту.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень интересно! Большое спасибо! )

----------


## Марат

Вам спасибо, Дима, за внимание.

----------


## Марат

Ограждение фар пришлось доработать.

----------


## Марат

С крышками люков десантного отделения закончили.

----------


## Марат

Примерка доработанных щитков лобовых стёкол по месту. 
На сегодня всё. Всех с наступающим Великим Праздником!

----------


## Марат

Закончили крышку аккумуляторного отсека.

----------


## Марат

Крышки готовы. После высыхания масла - подотру лишнее и пройдуть сухой кистью после общей покраски.

----------


## Марат

Все крышки, щитки и двери готовы. Перед покраской будут приклеены скобы с внешней стороны. Последняя примерка.

----------


## Марат

Установил рычаги волноотражающего щитка. Щиток будет приклеен после покраски для удобства и качества самой покраски.

----------


## Марат

Забыл добавить: рычаги я установил по инструкции, т.е.  неверно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Забыл добавить: рычаги я установил по инструкции, т.е.  неверно.


А как верно? ))

----------


## Марат

Сама схема соединения верна, но я использывал детали из набора, а не самодельные. Поэтому, размеры и формы труб неверны.

----------


## Марат

Загрунтовал... Грунт хреновый - ГФ-021М на 646-ом растворителе. Местами есть шагрень и придёться обрабатывать шкуркой с водой.

----------


## Марат

Первичная покраска и прешейдинг

----------


## Марат

Коллега, для которого делается эта модель, в последний момент попросил изменить камо. Теперь он будет 3-х цветный. Радости мне это не прибавило, т.к. времени уйдёт больше. Покрасил низ и ниши.

----------


## Марат

Задул песочный.

----------


## Марат

Покрасил шины и диски.

----------


## Марат

Покрасил два цвета. Первый раз пользовался тамиевским скотчем... Прикольно :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Уважаемые коллеги! Приношу свои глубокие извинения за внезапное окончание Сказки о конверсии БТР-80. Случилась обычная житейская ситуация, когда наши милые половинки ненароком вступают в таинственный мир настольного моделизма...
Принес домой модель. Положил на полку в ванной, чтоб с фейри помыть, а жена волосы сушила и рядом положила включённый фен...
Итог... Прошу извинить, мне жаль...

----------


## Mirage

Сочувствую  :Frown:  Было очень интересно и познавательно. Второй подход будет?

----------


## Марат

Спасибо. Но я не огорчён совершенно. Эту модель я больше трогать не буду, тем более, что скоро открою ветку с самодельным РХМ4-02 на базе БТР-80, а детали отделений возьму с этого БТРа, чтоб не пропадали :Smile:

----------


## Owl

Марат, сочувствую.. А я ждал запуска двигателя.. на солярке..
Ну да ладно. Подождём РХМ4-02. Вот он то наверное точно поедет.. ))

----------


## Марат

:Smile: Это точно, поедет :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, очень жаль! с интересом следил за процессом

Показал своей жене фотку после покраски и после "сушки"
Она сказала - а что.. не очень-то и заметно, что поплавилось
=)))

----------


## Марат

:Smile:  Правильно говорит твоя половиночка. Я его восстановлю, но позже, когда появится мотивация.

----------


## dutic

Ух,блин,жалко то как.Марат,мужайся!

----------


## Марат

Я и не расстраивался, дело то - житейское :Smile:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вы может и не расстроились, а я расстроился (( Очень было интересно увидеть конечный результат...
Ну будем ждать следующий проект!

----------


## Марат

Дима, я же выше написал - чуть позже я дострою этот несчастный БТР :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Долго я искал мотивацию восстановить данный проект и поиски увенчались успехом... Мотивация снизу на фото. Не торопясь продолжим.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Отлично! Пошел за чипсами и пивом ;)

----------


## Марат

:Smile: Жаль, что я не пью пиво, а то бы посидели на пару.

----------


## Mirage

Ура! Продолжаю смотреть без пива :)

----------


## Марат

Я только рад Вам всем!

----------


## Марат

Начнём восстановление верхней части корпуса и продолжение проекта. Проходить второй раз данный этап неинтересно ни мне, ни Вам, но я всё же буду его показывать.  
Срезали уродливые петли крышек и зашпаклевали ненужные отверстия.

----------


## Марат

Верхняя часть в целом готова. Остальное после монтажа с нижней ванной

----------


## Марат

В ночь с 15 на 16 февраля в срочном порядке модель была закончена. С утра модель забрали и только глядя на фото, я обнаружил отсутствие многих деталей. Модель подарочная, блестящая, ничего в моей Душе не оставившая... Бывает и такое, к сожалению. Видимо потому, что уж очень много я сделал этих БТРов для сослуживцев и оно приелось. Да и БТР-80 от "Звезды" мне никогда не нравился, поэтому внешних доработок я не делал.
В понедельник модель подарят большому военачальнику и я про неё забуду)))

----------

